# JD 4430



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

JD 4430 with a 156 FEL for sale near me for $18,500.... new cab kit, looks to be in good shape. Opinion on price?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How many hours?

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

This one? http://lakecity.craigslist.org/grd/5919721482.html

As a comparison, here is a restored 4430 without a loader for $20k... http://huntsville.craigslist.org/grd/5902836641.html


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

158 loader? That would be on the high end for a 30 series.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Tach was replaced, so 850 ish hours showing, and actual are unknown. I've decided against it because it's really too large for what I want to do with it. Having a hard time finding 75-90hp tractors here that aren't gold plated. If anyone else is interested, it's here in central Georgia. Let me know and I'll give you the guys name. Yes it's a 158 loader... sorry I put 156 cause I fat fingered my phone.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm curious about what kind of job you had in mind. I wouldn't hesitate adding it to my hay complement because of its size. I've got an uncle who uses a 7220 for hay.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Small square baling and future round baling. It'd do the job, no doubt. But akin to using a .50 BMG to deer hunt.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

While the horsepower range is good for what you are doing and will be doing in the future, it does not give you much room to play if you were to come across a piece of equipment that may require a bit more hp. say a discbine. Depending on what models you are looking at you could save on fuel also by running a larger tractor just because you are not over working it. Example I was running a disc that was to big for the 4040. It was burning almost 8 gal/hr and would have to down shift for every hill and struggled in the mud. Purchased a 1586 and dropped the fuel down to under 5 gal/hr, I don't have to run the tractor as hard and don't struggle in the mud. I don't run the discs any faster just because I can. Kind of an extreme example. Soon as I get a dual pto in it will see what the difference is on the discbine and such.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan_GA said:


> Tach was replaced, so 850 ish hours showing, and actual are unknown. I've decided against it because it's really too large for what I want to do with it. Having a hard time finding 75-90hp tractors here that aren't gold plated. If anyone else is interested, it's here in central Georgia. Let me know and I'll give you the guys name. Yes it's a 158 loader... sorry I put 156 cause I fat fingered my phone.


Dan, the 50-55 series seems to sip fuel significantly better, but it may be a little more money. Keep your eye peeled for one. You would be happier.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Vol said:


> Dan, the 50-55 series seems to sip fuel significantly better, but it may be a little more money. Keep your eye peeled for one. You would be happier.
> 
> Regards, Mike


IIRC the 55 series has the best cylinder head for fuel economy.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tx Jim said:


> IIRC the 55 series has the best cylinder head for fuel economy.


I know that when I replaced my 2755 with a 6100D, I thought I was going to need a fuel truck parked at the shop. Pulled the same equipment for the same jobs. Wow what a difference.


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

hayman how did you like 2755? I assume you did small squares? Did you have a loader and how did the dry clutch hold up?

Any one else have an opinion on dry clutches for picking up and stacking round bales?

I would like a new tractor but everything with a wet clutch is out of my price range of around $25,000


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I didn't have a loader on it. My loader tractor at the time was a jd5300 with dry clutch. Ended up putting 2 clutches. Will never have a dry clutch again especially on a loader tractor. I pulled a nh315 with kicker wagon and then a nh570 with kicker wagon with the 2755. For square baling I don't think you can beat that tractor. It was 2wd and so much more nimble than the 6115m 4wd I have now. However, the partial power shift 16spd power reverser trans and artic air wasn't available in the 2755 and I wouldn't give that up. I had a 6100d after the 2755 but it was an early one with the 9 sod trans-a total dog for hay making. You can now get the D series with the 16spd trans but you also get the motherload of emission crap with it.


----------

